# Is Makeupalley not working for anyone else or is it just me...?



## Dena (Feb 22, 2006)

I haven't been able to get into it since yesterday morning..I get "Page Not Found". Are they updating or something?


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 22, 2006)

it works for me


----------



## Dena (Feb 22, 2006)

hm..weird then...


----------



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

was just on there chatting...working fine

try clearing out your cache and cookies


----------



## ava (Feb 22, 2006)

It doesn't work for me


----------



## Dena (Feb 22, 2006)

right, i've tried everything..no cookies, no cache..still no makeupalley.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna try a different browser or something. Every other site works just fine.


----------



## ava (Feb 23, 2006)

Dena are you able to into MUA today?? It doesn't work for me since tuesday


----------



## Dena (Feb 24, 2006)

same here!!   I just don't know what happened, it suddenly stopped working and it's like the page never existed. I've tried different browsers and checked all configs..still nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Its so weird...where are you at? I'm in Europe but there can't possibly be some kind of new european restriction, right?? I don't think that exists..



D


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 24, 2006)

no, I'm in Germany so that shouldn't be the problem


----------



## ava (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm from Spain. I know another girl who has the same problem.


----------



## Dena (Feb 24, 2006)

hmm me too, I've PMd you


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2006)

*is MUA working for you, guys?*

it hasn't been working for me for a few days now and I don't know if it's this place (I use public pcs at university) or is just that it's down for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have some swaps going on and I don't want to ruin them just cos these pcs say the page doesn't exist


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2006)

It's working just fine for me, i was just there.


----------



## jackie (Feb 24, 2006)

Working for me!


----------



## user3 (Feb 24, 2006)

Please note that there is already a topic on this in Chatter.
Please do a search before post.

Thanks


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Please note that there is already a topic on this in Chatter.
Please do a search before post.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry i don't really check this forum and didn't know exactly where to post this...

funny how i'm in spain as well and seem to have the same problem, although not in my pc at home... weird


----------



## pilky (Jul 13, 2014)

Mine updated a few days ago and hasn't  worked since. Tried going onto the support forum suggested on the app but that doesn't appear to exist!


----------

